# Battery Not Detected on Dell XPS



## DaveyJake (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm repairing a Dell XPS M1210 running Windows Vista. After checking the battery health and charge using the LED indicators on the battery, it's obvious that there is nothing wrong with the battery.

The battery is fully charged, however, the laptop (when attempting to boot off the battery with no AC support) indicates that no battery is detected even though the LED indicator lights on the laptop recognize the battery. The catch though is that laptop LED indicators stay solid orange which indicates the battery has a dangerously low charge (yet the battery LEDs indicate all is well).

I then opened the Device Manager only to find that everything is working properly and that there is no issue. I uninstalled the Battery drivers (e.g. Microsoft AC Adapter & Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery) and then immediately scanned for hardware changes thinking it would reset things...the battery remains undetected.

Is there a system conflict of some kind that I'm overlooking or does anyone have any clue why this is happening? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Perhaps the battery connections are faulty or the battery has failed.


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Try cleaning the connections on both the battery and laptop.


----------



## DaveyJake (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry for lagging on getting back to you. Thank you for the responses! Unfortunately, my client needed her laptop back before I was able to finish all the maintenance. She's bringing it back this week so I can finish things. I'll let you how things go!

PS: I used 91% Isopropyl Alcohol on q-tips when cleaning all the connection areas. Before reconnecting, I let the connections dry in a dust-free environment for about 15 mins.


----------



## DaveyJake (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey everyone! So my client finally brought her laptop back for me to finish and I'm trying to flash the BIOS but I keep on getting the "battery must be plugged in" pop-up message even though the battery is plugged in.

Any advice on what to do would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## DaveyJake (Dec 31, 2010)

New development: In the device manager, it says that the battery is working fine yet the computer still refuses to recognize the battery. I've also just realized that the charger is a replacement AC adapter (not a stock Dell).

The LED indicators still show the battery as being 100% charged and 100% healthy. What am I missing?


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tried cleaning the connections on the battery to be there's no corrosion?
?


----------

